# Monsoon Malabar



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just bought a kilo bag of beens from Pumphreys, no roast date but a code number and the girl assistant mentioned it was roasted last week.

I ground 17g in my SJ and the grinds are full of static, dosed into the PF and grinds sticking to any surface that's near. Can't understand what's happening to the grind?

Any info chaps? This is the first time I've experienced this, there's ground coffee all over.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Apparently this can be an issue with Monsooned Malabar beans, I've seen others mention it on the forum previously, you could try using a pipette or eyedropper or if you have one a small atomizer spray to add a tiny bit of water to the beans before grinding, often this is referred to as RDT.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

As a regular user of the infamous Monsooned Malabar I don't think I've notice a problem with static. Clumping, yes that's an everyday occurrence but I put that down to the Mignon.

I find that the grind has to be finer than most other beans or else it just gushes and it needs 7-10 days resting before it comes to it's best

Ian


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah glad it's a known cause. Yeah had to re-dial my grinder finer.

Great advice lads. Many thanks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been using malabar for a long time, and the static, apparently, is caused by the surface oils as it's very oily as a whole. Grind into a container and dose that way. As for the fine grind, it gets better and easier to control after a weeks rest.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Scotford. Will let it rest a little further


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I find that once the oils have come to the surface, its best to leave the beans somewhere cool and dark but open to air for an hour or so a day as they seem to re-absorb that oil.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Today I've returned to my preferred roasters beans. MM really dark roasted from Limini.

I've just worked my way through 1kg of the same bean, from the same grower, but roasted by Rave to IMO a medium roast.

Rave had loads of static, I grind into a plastic cup and the grinds were stuck all over the cup. Today, using the darker roast provided no static and the grinds dropped out of the cup leaving it clean. The darker roast beans are really oily and I wondered if this was the factor affecting static.

Ian


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Just bought a kilo bag of beens from Pumphreys, no roast date but a code number and the girl assistant mentioned it was roasted last week.
> 
> I ground 17g in my SJ and the grinds are full of static, dosed into the PF and grinds sticking to any surface that's near. Can't understand what's happening to the grind?
> 
> Any info chaps? This is the first time I've experienced this, there's ground coffee all over.


To be quite honest i found these beans unworkable for me.

Bought a kilo going on reviews before xmas.

Have tried it at different times since its roast date of 23/12/14 and due to the mess it makes and static issue it becomes a chore just trying to prep the basket and clean the grinder.

Maybe its my impatience or the simple task it is with other beans i don't know.

Had some static beans in the past but these really should come with the warning imho.

Have read up on the water droplets method and after attempting that didnt really ease the problem much.

Such a shame really as i was looking forward to giving this a go as an alternative to my go to bean .

Good luck and if you find a cure i would love to try it.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The cure I think is the darker roast.

Ian


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've just finished half a kilo of MM from Compass and it was fine! Well rested but very little static.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

So as mentioned looks like its fine line how its roasted to avoid static?

Be nice to compare the two roasts from both roasters.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Stevo, I have a small amount of the Rave left, tons of Limini, PM me your address and I'll bung both in the post tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Stevo, I have a small amount of the Rave left, tons of Limini, PM me your address and I'll bung both in the post tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Much appreciated .

I have about 300gs of Rave left also..

Will PM you cheers


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Beans arrived today cheers m8.

Very oily little fellas arnt they .

Had quick play before and due to me trying new temper the 58.55 Torr I'm way off on the grind so slow is the extraction with very little tamp.

Also it is still staticky but not as bad as the Rave MM .

im struggling to get 16g in my vst 16 g basket and I'm not getting enough head space for the L1 I think.

May need to down dose and try again or move up to 18g vst but I'm trying to stick to the 16 g ATM and not mess as much.

As nice as this new tamper is it does mess with my grind settings so need to establish a base line I think.

Big thanks for sending the beans much appreciated.

Lmk if I can return the favour with some of my selections in the future.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

anyone tried the Rave monsoon malabar through an Aeropress/v60? It sounds like such a interesting coffee but i dont own a espresso machine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I find MM on its a tad boring, much better to blend it with another bean, brazil goes nice....


----------

